# My 3.5 gallon betta tank with african dwarf frog



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a 3.5 gallon tank with my male twin tail half moon beta (Tao) _meaning beautiful waves_ and my African dwarf frog (froggy) : ) I am so happy that I upgraded them from a 1 gallon tank! 

Here's some pix!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Yayyy he's doing so good!


----------

